# Travelworld



## JIMY (Feb 24, 2011)

Having spent over £50,000 on a van with which we are very pleased I am getting quite fed up with the dealers. 21 march hab service compulsory £265 we reported that fresh water cap would not lock,no response so we rang and were told that we had already had a new cap. Now today in the post is a new barrel and two keys. Am I being unreasonable to expect a new fully functioning cap? Bye the way have tried soaking in hot water.
Jim


----------



## eddievanbitz (May 1, 2005)

How old is the van?

Eddie


----------



## cabby (May 14, 2005)

did you finish up with wrinkled skin. :lol: :lol: 
sorry had to do it, no you are not being unreasonable at all.

cabby


----------



## JIMY (Feb 24, 2011)

Cabby- its fairly wrinkly anyway! Eddie 14 months now
Jim


----------



## eddievanbitz (May 1, 2005)

JIMY said:


> Cabby- its fairly wrinkly anyway! Eddie 14 months now
> Jim


If the van is 14 months old and the water filler didn't lock, ordering a replacement barrel and keys is the correct thing to do? isn't it?

Regards

Eddie


----------



## josieb (Jan 20, 2008)

Let me know if the new barrel and key does not solve your problem and I will tell you what to do


----------



## thieawin (Jun 7, 2006)

Only comment I have is that they are so much better than Brownhills Newark

Things do not always go smoothly, for all sorts of reasons, but they rescued my 6 year old N&B after its butchering at Newark in January
(passim)

They did the job, kept me informed, walked me through a hand over and cost a fortune (but I was having the alde CH boiler replaced, so it was expected). They did a thorough job, properly. Brownhills botched it and left half the job undone and listed jobs that could not be done in their advisories (eg balanced flue needed attention Alde CH boilers do not have a balanced flue!) and had no hand over after keeping me waiting for nearly 3 hours and not connecting up the new hoses they installed on the turbo with correct clips caused me to have no acceleartion and have to go slow so I missed my boat home.


----------



## kaacee (Nov 29, 2008)

Who are better than Brownhills ?

Keith


----------



## thieawin (Jun 7, 2006)

kaacee said:


> Who are better than Brownhills ?
> 
> Keith


The company named in the topic title!!!


----------



## kaacee (Nov 29, 2008)

thieawin said:


> kaacee said:
> 
> 
> > Who are better than Brownhills ?
> ...


Thanks missed that. It's the age you know  

Keith


----------



## JIMY (Feb 24, 2011)

Thanks for all the replies folks. Could someone please explain how to fit the new barrel?
Jim


----------



## JIMY (Feb 24, 2011)

The lock has suddenly started working again! maybe the sun. 1.22 euro/pound today First choice. Good start to holidays- went to village shop bought newspaper and bread, went to town and bought spain guide, went to outdoor shop and bought lounger covers. Asked swmbo wether she bought paper at supermarket ,the answer was no so we stopped at another shop on the way home. Got home to find two Daily Mails in the boot and that I had left Spain guide in outdoor shop! And im not even very old.
Spain here we come


----------



## vicdicdoc (May 14, 2005)

" . . . . Spain here we come"

Umm - don't forget to turn right for Spain when you get to the Med :wink:


----------



## JIMY (Feb 24, 2011)

Umm thanks Vic which way from Santander?


----------

